# Getting in the pin-up modeling industry?



## cupcake_x (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I've always been interested in 1940s and 50s ever since I was tiny. The whole burlesque and pinup culture is now slowly turning into an obsession, and since I'm turning 18 in a few weeks I'd love to start getting into pinup modeling.

The thing is, I'm pretty short (5'2"), I have pretty low self esteem and the only modeling experience I've had is going to Barbizon modeling school. Are there any ways I could maybe get myself in the industry and raise my self confidence? 

Any tips or suggestions are appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jul 9, 2009)

I saw pictures of you, you're very stunning and I believe you could be a model!  I thought that height didn't matter for print/commercial. I recall reading about this short Asian model in Elle Girl that rocked it!  It inspired me when I was younger to not get so caught up about my height and how far it could take me if I decided to get into the industry.  There are so many short entertainers out there.  

I've been pretty insecure myself, but everyday, pulling myself out of bed, doing my makeup...doing things that make me happy, help me focus on other things than tearing myself part.  Good luck with everything!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you, thank you! And don't feel insecure, you are gorgeous!! But I know how you feel, definitely.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jul 9, 2009)

can i just tell you that i pulled a major creeper move and looked at your FOTD posts and you are so gorgeous! and i'm really not just saying that. you def have great modeling potential. alot of models who do the pinup thing are more alternative models and they don't necessarily fit the cookie cutter image of what models "should be", such as being shorter than 5'7 or having crazy colored hair and tattoos.
if you're really interested i would recommend getting started with some photographers who want to work for trade so that you can both build your portfolio. model mayhem is a good website! also, you should consider applying to be a suicide girl. you would be perfect!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 9, 2009)

Pulling a creeper is something I'm very familiar with, haha!

But thank you! I'm checking out modelmayhem right now but I'm hesitant to sign up. Soon I will get the courage, I swear!

I would love to do alternative modeling as well as cheesecake modeling. I used to want to do SG but with all the legal drama over there I'd consider GodsGirls. I just don't think my boyfriend would be very comfortable with it. Any words of encouragement I could give him?

Thanks both of you so much <3


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know much about pin-up. Is it like Dita von Teese style or something?
If it is, I could totally see you doing it! Again, I only know how mainstream modeling goes but I'd assume that you'd need to get a portfolio started and do a lot of networking. 
As for self-confidence, look at the comments you've gotten from here. You definitely have a lot of modeling potential; the members here see it. So go for it!!!

I know what you mean about the whole height thing. I used to want to model but I knew I'd never break 5' 9", so I kind of just gave up on it. But in pin-up, I doubt that'll really matter,


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 9, 2009)

Out here in Northern California, we have many pin-up style stores/boutiques or vintage shops who hold monthly fashion shows.  I don't know if your area has stores like those.  To find stores like that, check with www.Yelp.com

But you can develop a relationship with a shop owner (I have. I have her store flyers in my office and she refers new clients to my office)... then let them know that you would be interested in modeling during there event and that you can defently bring a pin-up 1950's vibe to the fashion show.  It's just the fact that you need to put yourself out there.  Well, remember not to be too out there.  There's many men and women who will drag you into the wrong industry.  It's happened to me before.  I was 18, straight out of high school, wanted to do a local business modeling thing (just 2 gigs).  I was talking to the wife of the business owner, she asked me to meet her at a small club to sign a contract and meet with the other models.  I denied her offer and later found out that it was a small stripclub here in the Bay Area.  The husband had a small real estate business and at night, he had an adult business with his wife.

Or you can do the MySpace thing.  Do your own modeling (take pics of yourself, pay for professional photos, etc.), then post the pics on your Myspace page.  From there, someone may see your pics and contact you.  
Also, there might be someone in your area who's a photographer who specializes in pin-up.  Like this gal from my area.... Pin-Up & Boudoir Photography

I have a friend (or I should say client) that was in the modeling industry (she was a model at a young age then went behind the scenes).  She tells me that print/commercial work is the easiest b/c they don't complain about height, wieght, etc.  If your interested, I can email her and get a list of agencies who might be good for you.  But I warn you, she travels a lot so it takes time for her to reply to me.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 9, 2009)

You could totally do pin-up! You will need to set up a portfolio with some professional pics and such. And of course network, network, network!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I don't know much about pin-up. Is it like Dita von Teese style or something?
If it is, I could totally see you doing it! Again, I only know how mainstream modeling goes but I'd assume that you'd need to get a portfolio started and do a lot of networking. 
As for self-confidence, look at the comments you've gotten from here. You definitely have a lot of modeling potential; the members here see it. So go for it!!!

I know what you mean about the whole height thing. I used to want to model but I knew I'd never break 5' 9", so I kind of just gave up on it. But in pin-up, I doubt that'll really matter,_

 
Pin-up modeling is basically like the 40s pinup cheesecakes. Sort of like Dita, yeah. pin-up modeling - Google Image Search

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really appreciate you saying that. And thanks for the advice! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Out here in Northern California, we have many pin-up style stores/boutiques or vintage shops who hold monthly fashion shows.  I don't know if your area has stores like those.  To find stores like that, check with www.Yelp.com

But you can develop a relationship with a shop owner (I have. I have her store flyers in my office and she refers new clients to my office)... then let them know that you would be interested in modeling during there event and that you can defently bring a pin-up 1950's vibe to the fashion show.  It's just the fact that you need to put yourself out there.  Well, remember not to be too out there.  There's many men and women who will drag you into the wrong industry.  It's happened to me before.  I was 18, straight out of high school, wanted to do a local business modeling thing (just 2 gigs).  I was talking to the wife of the business owner, she asked me to meet her at a small club to sign a contract and meet with the other models.  I denied her offer and later found out that it was a small stripclub here in the Bay Area.  The husband had a small real estate business and at night, he had an adult business with his wife.

Or you can do the MySpace thing.  Do your own modeling (take pics of yourself, pay for professional photos, etc.), then post the pics on your Myspace page.  From there, someone may see your pics and contact you.  
Also, there might be someone in your area who's a photographer who specializes in pin-up.  Like this gal from my area.... Pin-Up & Boudoir Photography

I have a friend (or I should say client) that was in the modeling industry (she was a model at a young age then went behind the scenes).  She tells me that print/commercial work is the easiest b/c they don't complain about height, wieght, etc.  If your interested, I can email her and get a list of agencies who might be good for you.  But I warn you, she travels a lot so it takes time for her to reply to me._

 
Unfortuneatly I moved out of New York 5 years ago and now live in Delaware. It's the smallest state in the country and it's not really that up to date. The town I live in now has a "rockabilly scene" and my boyfriends friends with most of them but I doubt they would know TOO much. I plan on moving to California (not sure which area.. for some reason I had Redondo Beach in mind) after I finish school. 

About the shop owners, I can always try and go up to Philadelphia or something and try and develop a relationship there. Angry Young & Poor retail store is an hour for my house, I could try there as well. That's a pretty good idea, thanks!

I'll definitely try the myspace thing, as well as Modelmayhem, pinuplifestyle, etc. 

Wow, do you think you could? I'd be extremely appreciative! I don't mind waiting for a reply. 

Thank you so much!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_You could totally do pin-up! You will need to set up a portfolio with some professional pics and such. And of course network, network, network! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I'm going to start working on looking for photographers to start up a portfolio.

Thanks again everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jul 10, 2009)

Ah the first person who came to mind when you said all this is Miss Mosh! Her site is here, but I'll just warn y'all it's not really worksafe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyway, she's written some really helpful things about how she got into modelling considering she's doing alt/pin-up stuff and is also fairly short, she has some good advice you can check out here along with a couple interviews or here as a part of her blog. 

I'm going to sign-up for GG soon (not to model, just to check out all the lovely ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I'd definitely recommend that over SG, considering all the legal dramas and the fact they make you sign a contract prohibiting you from working for anyone but them pretty much...However, I'd also suggest going with Model Mayhem to start yourself off, social networking is so important to get yourself out there and you get to check out other local artists you could collab with.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Unfortuneatly I moved out of New York 5 years ago and now live in Delaware. It's the smallest state in the country and it's not really that up to date. The town I live in now has a "rockabilly scene" and my boyfriends friends with most of them but I doubt they would know TOO much. I plan on moving to California (not sure which area.. for some reason I had Redondo Beach in mind) after I finish school. 

About the shop owners, I can always try and go up to Philadelphia or something and try and develop a relationship there. Angry Young & Poor retail store is an hour for my house, I could try there as well. That's a pretty good idea, thanks!

I'll definitely try the myspace thing, as well as Modelmayhem, pinuplifestyle, etc. 

Wow, do you think you could? I'd be extremely appreciative! I don't mind waiting for a reply. 

Thank you so much!_

 
I just emailed her.  I will let you know asap what she says.

Also, I forgot to mention. I remember (from 4 years ago) that Hot Topic gets there models from online submissions or walk-in's into there offices.  Unfortunatly, I think there's only 1 office in Southern California.  Maybe there's one on the east coast now.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I've always been interested in 1940s and 50s ever since I was tiny. The whole burlesque and pinup culture is now slowly turning into an obsession, and since I'm turning 18 in a few weeks I'd love to start getting into pinup modeling.

The thing is, I'm pretty short (5'2"), I have pretty low self esteem and the only modeling experience I've had is going to Barbizon modeling school. Are there any ways I could maybe get myself in the industry and raise my self confidence? 

Any tips or suggestions are appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks in advanced!_

 
Hey hun, I've got a friend who does pinup modeling (though she's a tattooed pinup model), who might be able to help. I was going to get into it myself, before I got preggo and decided (or my body decided for me) to not lose any baby weight. If you want to send me a PM and give me your myspace or e-mail address, I'll shoot my friend a message and see if she can give you any guidance. She's fairly well networked, so she may know people in your area who can help you too.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you so much pinupsundae and hhunt2! 

ForgetRegret, Awesome!! I will definitely PM you. And hun, I'm sure you look hot. You could still model!
Oh and where in Maryland are you living at now? I live 5 minutes from the MD border.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Thank you so much pinupsundae and hhunt2! 

ForgetRegret, Awesome!! I will definitely PM you. And hun, I'm sure you look hot. You could still model!
Oh and where in Maryland are you living at now? I live 5 minutes from the MD border._

 
LOL Even if I thought I could model (and hell, even if I was the size I was pre-preggo), I don't have time to breathe, let alone go model. Hehehe. 6 month old babies are a busy job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm in Glen Burnie, something like 20-30 minutes south of Baltimore, depending on how you drive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll send my friend a message, and see what she can do...I've got a couple other girls I might be able to talk to as well...I'll let you know what we come up with.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha.. I can't imagine what it's like chasing after a little one.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 14, 2009)

Fortunately I'm not doing any chasing...yet. He's not quite mobile at the moment, but he's trying...I'm sure he'll be crawling around sooner than I'd like...god I need baby gates. LOL


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 15, 2009)

i think u can totally do it! u are so gorgeous, girl. keep us posted!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 16, 2009)

That is adorable!

And thank you babe. I will have to lose a little more weight and ton up a TON before I even begin to start networking and such. But thank you for the encouraging words!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 16, 2009)

^^^ I can't see your pics on here (except the one in your profile), cuz my stupid  job blocked photobucket and such, but from looking at the one pic I CAN see, it doesn't seem like you need to lose weight. Honey, keep in mind that pinup is way different than regular modeling...you don't have to be rail thin with a set of 6 pack abs to be a pinup model. Just look at Bettie (RIP), she was absolutely freaking stunning, but she wasn't super skinny...she was shaped like a woman, which is what pinup should be about. Celebrating the shape of a woman's body, not trying to make her look like a 12 year old boy.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you!

I'm about 5/10 pounds overweight and would just like to tone up a little... Marilyn Monroe, Bettie Page, Sophia Loren.. They're all way thinner than me.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Thank you!

I'm about 5/10 pounds overweight and would just like to tone up a little... Marilyn Monroe, Bettie Page, Sophia Loren.. They're all way thinner than me._

 
Bah... Toning up is one thing, I don't know one girl, skinny or not, who doesn't want to tone their body at least a little...what you have to remember, too, hunnie, is that dress size has skewed dramatically since the time these women were in their prime. 
A size 8 back then is now something like a size 2 or smaller, a 12 is probably somewhere around a size 6...but even so, it wasn't the dress size of Bettie, Marilyn, or Sophia that was important, it was the fact that they had curves. They were busty, they had hips, and butts, oozed sexuality, and made no apologies for any of it.
I leave you with this to ponder...check out these pics of Sophia Loren...she's ridiculously hot, right? ...take a look at her hips and thighs...they're not perfect, tightened perfection, but shit, did anyone ever complain? Hell no. 
Attachment 9325
Attachment 9326

If you want to firm up and lose some weight because you want to make yourself healthier, then go for it, and I know you'll achieve your goal...but don't stress and worry about it too much. I'm sure you look just as hot in some lingerie as Sophia did.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you for the encouragement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is GORGEOUS!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 21, 2009)

She sure is, but so are you, so don't let anything stand in your way. If pinup modeling is the way you want to go in life (even if it's just a hobby), then go throw yourself into it and give it all you've got. You'll succeed, I know you will.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 23, 2009)

Aw, thank you love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. That definitely made me feel better about everything.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 23, 2009)

Good! You *should* feel good about it, and about yourself! You're absolutely gorgeous (I like Kat Von D and all...but I think you put her to shame..her face just looks so...flat sometimes. I don't like it.), and if you've got the same sweet personality IRL as you do on here, there'll be no stopping you.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you so much. All the encouragement was so helpful!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 27, 2009)




----------

